# What is the best?



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

Haven't been on in ages. Life has been busy. I am having a problem.

Tucker is a pee pad kind of boy. Suddenly the brand we had been buying is no longer available. I picked up some from Walmart but he goes one time and it leaks through. I hate to waste money buying pads until I find a good one. 

I have looked on the internet and the more I look the more confused I get.

Anyone have any idea's on what a GOOD pee pad is? 

Connie


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If you use throw aways, I buy mine at Sam's club. $25 for 120 of the 36 in long ones.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I gave up on disposable pee pads when my favorite Ebayer stopped selling them. I switched to washables and they are much better! I get mine from Personally Paws.


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

QUOTE (JMM @ Mar 27 2009, 07:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=752475


> If you use throw aways, I buy mine at Sam's club. $25 for 120 of the 36 in long ones.[/B]



Hi there JMM, ltns. There is no Sam's or Costco close to me. I would order them if need be but I am running low and having trouble finding a brand that works.


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Mar 27 2009, 07:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=752476


> I gave up on disposable pee pads when my favorite Ebayer stopped selling them. I switched to washables and they are much better! I get mine from Personally Paws.[/B]



I would love it but hubby took over MY Tucker. He will gladly change the pee pads but he says Throw away only. 

Can you believe it. He took over my baby,


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I like the Natures Miracle disposable pads. I buy them at the local TSC store. I also use the washable pads too because Hannah likes to pee on the very edge & it runs off the pad. Having a washable pad underneath the disposable one is the way I solved that problem.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Mar 27 2009, 07:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=752475


> If you use throw aways, I buy mine at Sam's club. $25 for 120 of the 36 in long ones.[/B]



Those are the ones I buy, from the adult incontinence section. They are great.


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

QUOTE (JMM @ Mar 27 2009, 04:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=752475


> If you use throw aways, I buy mine at Sam's club. $25 for 120 of the 36 in long ones.[/B]



What is the brand name of the ones you buy from Sam's? Are the pads for people or dogs? I have tried to find them there but have been unsuccessful.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

They are underpads for people. They are by the feminine products and adult diapers


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

I also purchase mine at Sam's Club, it's the main reason I maintain my membership there because Costco doesn't sell them. I also have pee pad trays that are very helpful for leak throughs or edge of the pad peeing. I got this one at Amazon but price shop to see if you can purchase it for less if you are interested in it:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0006ABVGQ


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I use the little stinker pads and have been VERY happy with them! You can get them on eBay!


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

QUOTE (JMM @ Mar 27 2009, 07:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=752575


> They are underpads for people. They are by the feminine products and adult diapers[/B]



Thanks! That's probably why I couldn't find them. I thought it was actually a pet product & was looking in the pet section. Duh!
:blush:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i buy the RSPCA ones in 30's they get a donation from the price of each package ...


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Babygirlmom @ Mar 28 2009, 01:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=752659


> QUOTE (JMM @ Mar 27 2009, 07:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=752575





> They are underpads for people. They are by the feminine products and adult diapers[/B]



Thanks! That's probably why I couldn't find them. I thought it was actually a pet product & was looking in the pet section. Duh!
:blush:
[/B][/QUOTE]


Thank you for posting this thread because I was about to myself. I can no longer find the 30x30s or 27x36s here in town and was not sure which brands worked best online. 

Were these the ones you were referring to JMM? http://www.samsclub.com/shopping/navigate....amp;item=367285


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

I think these are the ones she's talking about. I just bought a box the other day.

http://www.samsclub.com/shopping/navigate....&pCatg=7187


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (MamaMia @ Mar 28 2009, 01:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=752796


> I think these are the ones she's talking about. I just bought a box the other day.
> 
> http://www.samsclub.com/shopping/navigate....&pCatg=7187[/B]


THank you. :flowers: I will order a few boxes right now.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE (Krystal @ Mar 28 2009, 12:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=752645


> I use the little stinker pads and have been VERY happy with them! You can get them on eBay![/B]


Those are what I use with my two!!!


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

We have used the Arm & Hammer pads since I first got Lilly and are very happy with them! They have no odor which is great.


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

QUOTE (BeckyBC03 @ Mar 28 2009, 01:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=752846


> We have used the Arm & Hammer pads since I first got Lilly and are very happy with them! They have no odor which is great.[/B]



Where do you buy those...in a store, or online?


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

Louis uses the lil stinkers. I got them online at petblvd.com on sale for 35.00 for 100 which is a really good deal, before I got 50 for around 25.00. Louis uses a holder for his pad because we used to have a shredding problems as well as a peeing on the edge problem. It acts like a frame so he cant shred but it also provides a slight elevated edge so he knows when he's inside and completely on the pad. We go the holder at petsmart for about 11.00 and honestly it was one of the most useful purchases.

here are links: 

lil stinkers: http://www.petblvd.com/cgi-bin/pb/PPP66099.html

potty pad holder: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2751999

hope this helps!


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

QUOTE (Babygirlmom @ Mar 28 2009, 05:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=752852


> QUOTE (BeckyBC03 @ Mar 28 2009, 01:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=752846





> We have used the Arm & Hammer pads since I first got Lilly and are very happy with them! They have no odor which is great.[/B]



Where do you buy those...in a store, or online?
[/B][/QUOTE]

I saw these at Target and was wondering if they were good... maybe after we finish the stash we might try them


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

QUOTE (cleex1004 @ Mar 28 2009, 05:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=752868


> QUOTE (Babygirlmom @ Mar 28 2009, 05:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=752852





> QUOTE (BeckyBC03 @ Mar 28 2009, 01:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=752846





> We have used the Arm & Hammer pads since I first got Lilly and are very happy with them! They have no odor which is great.[/B]



Where do you buy those...in a store, or online?
[/B][/QUOTE]

I saw these at Target and was wondering if they were good... maybe after we finish the stash we might try them
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes I get them at Target. It may be the only place they are sold. Whenever they are on sale I just buy a few 75 packs and they last us forever


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Mar 28 2009, 02:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=752800


> QUOTE (Krystal @ Mar 28 2009, 12:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=752645





> I use the little stinker pads and have been VERY happy with them! You can get them on eBay![/B]


Those are what I use with my two!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I was looking at those on Ebay but could not find any of the larger ones. Miss Daisy needs the bigger ones or she will tend to miss the pad when she does her poopie/pee pee dance, lol.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I used the paper pads from Foster and Smith (Piddle Pad XTRA) for years....They weren't the cheapest that is for sure... but I liked it they were little thicker and seemed to hold the pee better. I tried SAMS clubs ones because I liked the GREAT price  ...but in my opinion I found them to be to be a little flimsy when compared to the Foster and Smith ones .

I did get tired of our trash cans over flowing every week so when their was a sale on the washable Pooch Pads around Christmas I tried them....and doubt I will ever go back to paper pads except when traveling or in emergency.

http://store.poochpad.com/poformadola3.html


----------



## sadiesmom (Sep 14, 2008)

I buy mine from ebay, 200 for around $30. They aren't the greatest but at that price I just change them a lot. I have also bought some of that rolled plastic that you buy from walmart and I cut it slightly oversized and place them under the pads. I purchased a pee pad holder from petsmart too. That seems to work well. I put the plastic under it too for mis shots.


----------



## Pamspamcayla (Feb 12, 2009)

Thank you, thank you everyone. I was having the same problems with leaking right through to the floor. I didn't even know they had washable pads. I will start ordering on-line. I just love this site.


----------



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

We use the washable pads from Personally Paws also and they are great!


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

I use the Arm and Hammer from Target.

They work for both Wolfie and my 19 pound poodle who uses them when I am not home to let her out in time.


----------



## rdb911 (Apr 17, 2009)

I get mine from www.newpuppypads.com I find them to be one of the best in price. They offer 3 sizes - 17x24 23x24 and 23x36. I also got a pee pad holder from them. Now lola doesn't miss the pad!  Pee pads


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

QUOTE (JMM @ Mar 27 2009, 06:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=752475


> If you use throw aways, I buy mine at Sam's club. $25 for 120 of the 36 in long ones.[/B]


I use these too.


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

I found the BEST DISPOSABLE PEE PADS!!!! Please try them out! they are called "Gridlock Pee Pads". Go onto to amazon and put in Gridlock Pads and they will come up. They are sensational. When Bella pee's, in about 1 hour the spot she peed on is completely dry. They are unbeliavable!!
They cost 13.00 for 55 pads. VERY reasonable. I just sent for for 165 pads and with shippping it was 80.00. Not bad because you don'y have to change them constantly. Good Luck!


----------

